# Medical Lab :-)



## Jaxjordan (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I have a quick question. I am looking for recommendations in Thailand regardings doctors, Hospitals and mostly a good Lab.I would like to Run some specific Blood test.
does anyone know of costs and got a recommendation ?
thanks in Advance
Jax


----------



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

Where in Thailand are you looking for a lab?


----------

